# Gibraltar



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone help by recommending a camp site/aire for us to visit Gibraltar from without moving the van please?


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

We were in Gib in mid November and parked about 400 yds from the border post in la linea it was a car park with other campers parked there some for several days no charge was made, we also saw campers on Gib at Europa point.Don't forget to fill up with fuel if you cross the border diesel was 67 pence per litre in Nov 09.
Lafree


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We too saw loads of vans in the car park just passed the border point.

But there were also some large m/h sized places to park about 800 yards further on, down a road to your left adj to the football cum athletics stadium. 

Failing that there was an Info place opp the border point, who had info on things to do in Spain. Recommended a very good bar!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fafree,
beat me to it.
If you go on the island trip don`t let the apes grab your bags.

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gibraltar is not an island it is a promontory connected to the mainland by an isthmus - try saying that if you lithp!!


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know a site nearby, there is one just at the top of the access road to La Linea but everyone tells me it's a dump. It's always worth taking the van into gib and filling up with fuel and shopping at Morrisons. I filled to the brim this week at 67.5p a litre. Morrisons allow you a flexible 3 hours parking which i have always found to be enough to do my shopping. By the way the cafe in Morrisons is very good, i always have a breakfast there. It always best to get out by mid afternoon before the queue builds up with everyone leaving work. After leaving gib you can always park on the rough ground to the right. A lot of people park up there overnight and it nows seems to be accepted, but a couple of years ago you were told to move on. If i am just going to walk in i park to the left of the border crossing, by the big Iberostar hotel. It's parking meters but if you put 2 euro's in the attendant is quite happy for you to park all day for that. These area's are pretty safe put bear in mind that La Linea is quite a dodgy place, for instance it has 30% unemployment so just use your common sense and be careful.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We have stayed on Camping SurEuropa.

Some information on a previous posting http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-52024-camp.html+site+gibraltar


----------

